# Riding in Italy?'s



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

My daughter is in school in Florence and I plan to visit her during the next
10 months.

While there I would love to ride, perhaps at Lake Garda.

Anyone wanna show me around?


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

chas_martel said:


> My daughter is in school in Florence and I plan to visit her during the next
> 10 months.
> 
> While there I would love to ride, perhaps at Lake Garda.
> ...


ehm...just _when _did You mean exactly?

Florence - Lake Garda is 4 hrs on the highway.

There is also Tuscany around Florence...

Lake Garda has anything from doubletrack epic uphills to fast rocky dh tracks with shuttle service. What bike and skills do You have?

Gardaonbike.it is one of the shuttle services.
lagobiker.it gives you plenty of information about all the must do trails.
Best time is the weekend of May 1st, when there is the BIKE-festival and all shuttle services run. 
Watch ilmeteo.it for the weather and then You may also have fun in January.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

next Florence there's the Appennine Tosco-emiliano ( do you know Sestola ? )


----------

